# San Luis Pass Kayak Fishing Report



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings Fisherman,

Last weekend we kayaked fished the San Luis Pass area on the bay side of the Pass drifting and working drops offs. As the tide was outgoing, we drifted out with the tide from the shoreline. This is a great way to find fish and easy on the body; no need to make a long wade out to the fishing zone which can take 30 minutes or more; plus no need to dodge sting rays and other critters.

After about a 300 yard drift, we hooked our first Red Fish on top water using a Red and White Top Dog. It was a serious blow up with solid drag taking. After a several minute fight, we landed the Red and put it on the stringer. We then drifted another hundred yards or so and came to a deep drop off. We parked the kayaks and waded to the edge of the drop and began fishing along the edge of the drop using soft plastic Bass Assassin glow paddle tail baits. After about fifteen minutes of solid casting we hooked a 23 inch Trout which immediately began doing sommersalts in the air. After as solid fight we coaxed the fish into the landing net. Second "good" fish in the box!!! We continued to catch fish and as seen in the photos the fish were all solid.

While fishing the edge of the deep drop, I traded fishing tips with a retired Vet from Pasadena, Texas who was fishing with silver Mirrodine XL twitch baits. His presentation was an ultra, ultra slow retrieve. When asked about the fish bite with the crazy slow presentation, he graciously responded by stating, "Big Trout don't like to work hard for a meal so you have to make it easy for them". Nothing like picking up a fishing tip from an old salt with deep experience fishing the Pass area. Trust me, I'll be at Academy later this week building a new tackle box with just this lure. There are several great color variations to choose from.

We will be back at San Luis Pass near Galveston, Texas later this week should anyone wants to hook up with us for a quick get out on the water. With the higher than normal tides and Easterly winds over the last several weeks, rest assured there are lots of healthy fish in the area that are easily accessible by kayak or wade fishing. 

A key item to note is that the bite has pretty much been on all day. I am open to a morning or evening kayak trip so let's get the kayaks out on the water and target some Fall Trout and Reds. If you are into Flounder we can target those as well. The Fall run has already started.

P.S. Don't forget to like us on Face Book at San Luis Pass Kayak.

Tight Lines!

Steve Buechner - Fishing Guide - San Luis Pass Kayak 
Tel: 713-391-7155
www.sanluispasskayak.com


----------

